# Not standing



## Tuesday (Mar 22, 2013)

The mama that was huge that had triplets two days ago is having some problems. Last night I notice her having problems with her front leg and holding it up. I thought she hurt it on something maybe. Today my husband went out early morn to feed our bottlers and everything he said was fine when I went out at 9:00 this morning she had laid/fell on one of the baby rams. 

When I was in there she got up and ate a little grain but was having more trouble and this time with her other front leg. she wasn't able to stay up long. I took the remaining babies out holding them by the ground to get her to come out and she didn't get up. I know she is feeling really bad because she is a good mom and would have followed them if she could. 

After talking to the vet I drenched her with Nutri-drench and took her temp - It was normal. It was not an easy delivery. the first baby was presented wrong and the vet struggled with getting him back in because of the position he was in plus he was big. 9lbs. Then he pulled the other two and the last one was in her very deep. Also she's 8 or 9 yrs old.

If anyone has had this happen and can offer any other advice I'd be grateful. I took her other two babies away for now but I'm at a loss of what to do with them. I supplemented them and have them in my house at the moment.:/


----------



## bonbean01 (Mar 22, 2013)

I have never had this happen...but wondering...with her difficult delivery, is it possible she injured muscles in her legs?  I really have no idea but really hope this is temporary


----------



## SheepGirl (Mar 22, 2013)

I had the same thing happen. My 7 year old ewe, two days after having her triplets, had a REALLY bad limp in her back leg. One morning I found her and she couldn't even stand on her own. She also had a normal temp (I was questioning it a little because she was breathing fast--my guess was that her rumen was squishing her lungs--so it's important if your ewe can't stand to get her up and moving every hour or two). Over the course of 5-7 days it got better on its own. I never gave her anything.


----------



## Tuesday (Mar 22, 2013)

The vet gave me some steroid and vit B complex shots to give her and I've drenched her a couple times today with nutri-drench. She started eating more and is moving around but she's still weak in the front. I'm keeping the babies away and monitoring when she's nursing them so she doesn't accidentally kill another one. I did get her up and moving some too. so hopefully things are better tomorrow.


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (Mar 22, 2013)

Good luck!!!  
I have never experinced this before, so I can't offer any advice, but will be following your post!!!


----------

